# Application pour décalquer dessin, photos, plans



## fgfdgd (25 Juin 2019)

Salut

Je suis nul en dessin et je pensais trouver une apps me permettant de faire du décalquage sur mon iPad.

Est-ce que quelqu'un l'a déjà fait et avec quelle apps?

Merci


----------



## Chris K (29 Juin 2019)

Salut,

N’importe quelle application de dessin (bitmap et/ou vectoriel) permettant de gérer des _*calques*_ doit pouvoir te rendre service.
Certaines plus sophistiquées que d’autres, certaines gratuites ou pas.
En moins spécialisées peut-être que même des applications de prises de notes permettraient que tu dessines par dessus une image que tu as importée.


----------



## fgfdgd (29 Juin 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> N’importe quelle application de dessin (bitmap et/ou vectoriel) permettant de gérer des _*calques*_ doit pouvoir te rendre service.
> Certaines plus sophistiquées que d’autres, certaines gratuites ou pas.
> En moins spécialisées peut-être que même des applications de prises de notes permettraient que tu dessines par dessus une image que tu as importée.


Salut j'ai besoin de suggestion, je m'en sors pas. 
J'ai testé Autodesk mais je ne suis pas arrivé à importer une image dans un calque...
Nebo que j'ai acheté ne le permets pas.


----------



## Chris K (30 Juin 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Salut j'ai besoin de suggestion, je m'en sors pas.
> J'ai testé Autodesk mais je ne suis pas arrivé à importer une image dans un calque...
> Nebo que j'ai acheté ne le permets pas.



Alors voici deux tites vidéos vite faites et sans prétention (ça se remarque ) pour illustrer mon propos et voir si cela correspond à ton besoin *(parce que par décalquage j’ai compris : dessiner par dessus, mais mon interprétation est peut-être fausse)*. Les applis que j’utilises sont celles dont j’ai l’habitude, il en existe sûrement plein d’autres (j’aurai pu faire un truc similaire avec Affinity Désigner)

Avec l’application Procreate : j’importe (par glisser/déposer) un dessin dans un calque et je dessine par dessus dans un nouveau calque. Au passage je réduis l’opacité du premier calque qui contient le dessin original. Au final je peux supprimer ou cacher le premier calque qui contient l’original ;
Avec l’application de prises de notes GoodNotes : j’importe le dessin et je dessine carrément dessus. C’est plus... basique.


----------



## fgfdgd (13 Juillet 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Alors voici deux tites vidéos vite faites et sans prétention (ça se remarque ) pour illustrer mon propos et voir si cela correspond à ton besoin *(parce que par décalquage j’ai compris : dessiner par dessus, mais mon interprétation est peut-être fausse)*. Les applis que j’utilises sont celles dont j’ai l’habitude, il en existe sûrement plein d’autres (j’aurai pu faire un truc similaire avec Affinity Désigner)
> 
> Avec l’application Procreate : j’importe (par glisser/déposer) un dessin dans un calque et je dessine par dessus dans un nouveau calque. Au passage je réduis l’opacité du premier calque qui contient le dessin original. Au final je peux supprimer ou cacher le premier calque qui contient l’original ;
> Avec l’application de prises de notes GoodNotes : j’importe le dessin et je dessine carrément dessus. C’est plus... basique.



Merci pour les tutoriels mais j’ai viré GoodNotes et notability pour Nebo qui me convient mieux pour de la prise de notes. Concernant décalcage de dessin et photo, Procreate est trop cher avec trop de fonctionnalités pour ce que je veux en faire.

J’ai trouvé SketchAR, Connais tu ( payant)? 

Je dois envoyer ma note d’intention avec un croquis d’ici une semaine et j’ai tjs pas trouvé l’application une application pas cher qui corresponde à mes attentes. 

A+


----------



## Chris K (13 Juillet 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> J’ai trouvé SketchAR, Connais tu ( payant)?



Na, je connais pas désolé.


----------



## USB09 (13 Juillet 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Merci pour les tutoriels mais j’ai viré GoodNotes et notability pour Nebo qui me convient mieux pour de la prise de notes. Concernant décalcage de dessin et photo, Procreate est trop cher avec trop de fonctionnalités pour ce que je veux en faire.
> 
> J’ai trouvé SketchAR, Connais tu ( payant)?
> 
> ...



Procreate trop cher ? Déjà sur Mac une simple application, un convertisseur vaut 15 euro dans une bonne promo. 
PDF Expert coûte 60 euro, je te laisse imaginer Photoshop.
Il y a vraiment des claques qui se perdent.  [emoji35]

Procreate est très bien pour faire des dessins, mêmes simples. Tu as aussi cela, c’est gratuit et ça fait le boulot. 

Adobe Illustrator Draw de « Adobe Inc. » https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/adobe-illustrator-draw/id911156590


----------



## Chris K (13 Juillet 2019)

+1 pour Adobe Draw. Je l’utilise aussi mais comme j’ai un abonnement Adobe je pensais même pas qu’il était gratuit et qu’il pouvait fonctionner sans abonnement...


----------

